# A Brown Bear Eating Berries



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Here are a few shots I snapped the other day of a brown bear eating berries.  This was shot on my A7RII with the Sony 70 - 200 f4.  Would love to hear what you think or if you have any advice!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2017)

That second one is fantastic!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice but 200mm is not long enough for me.


----------



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 28, 2017)

tirediron said:


> That second one is fantastic!


Thank you!


----------



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice but 200mm is not long enough for me.


Yes it was a little intimate...


----------



## BrentC (Aug 28, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice set were you on foot if so you are crazy getting that close with a 200!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 29, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set were you on foot if so you are crazy getting that close with a 200!!


That grin in the second one is hilarious. Man, that beast could do some serious damage. No thanks, 600mm with tc in an armored vehicle for me.


----------



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 29, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set were you on foot if so you are crazy getting that close with a 200!!



Yeah he was on the side of the road and I got out of my truck.  All in all I was about 15 feet away from him.  The shot where he was on all fours he was walking towards me.  As traffic rolled by he turned around and went the other way.  Had I been in the woods by myself I in his territory I doubt I'd be as bold.


----------



## joshua kasumovic (Aug 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set were you on foot if so you are crazy getting that close with a 200!!
> ...



Haha yeah he's totally smiling for the camera!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 31, 2017)

Great photos. I agree that you were definitely _*TOO*_ close!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 31, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great photos. I agree that you were definitely _*TOO*_ close!



I don't know about that.  I would have used my 60mm macro and get some detailed pics of his nose hairs.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 31, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great photos. I agree that you were definitely _*TOO*_ close!


yes seeing as how i would not get within 60 yards of it if i am out of our car or truck with out bear spray and even then its asking to be charged as all it takes is for it to have cubs in a near by tree to turn it from already a dangerous situation to a really dangerous situation as bears are known to protect there cubs with there own life


----------



## fishing4sanity (Sep 2, 2017)

Love that second shot. That's one photogenic bear, great smile.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 2, 2017)

That second shot is awesome.

Reminds me of a 50-60's cartoon print add. His face looks to be smiling as his hand is displaying  product.


----------



## gckless (Sep 4, 2017)

That second shot is funny. Looks like he was posing for you! They are both great shots though, and as said before, you're pretty brave grabbing these with a 200mm.


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 9, 2017)

This cutie is a black bear, not much danger here unless it's sick/injured or has cubs nearby. Still a good idea to keep a safe distance, but the only thing about to be eaten is those berries.  Nice pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

